# Yedidim hiu zehirim



## Eliyass

Hi everyone, i would like some help with the lyrics of a song i listen to. i am not a hebrew speaker, i don't know hebrew alphabet, and i would like someone to transliterate (write the pronunciation in latin letters) and if possible translate too. Thank you very much for your help in advance. 

the  lyrics are on this page : http://piyut.free.fr/ramlmaya1.htm


----------



## origumi

I am willing to contribute the first part (darker print). The song is about Tefilin that we put on when praying. It contains hints so the translation includes interpretation, hopefully correct one.

Be careful friends to handle them (the Tefilin) with due sanctity
Because they contain 21 mentions (of God's name) in each apartment (a box that contains a written prayer)
And G-O-D (the three letters, one of God's names, Sh-D-Y in Hebrew) are visible in them outward
Any thinking and reckoning (while praying) will shift your mind away.

Yedidim tihyu zehirim, linhog bahem rov qdusha
Ki bahem echad ve`esrim, azkarot bekhol qtzitza
ve-Shin Dalet Yud nikarim bishneihem yotz'im hachutza
Kol machshava ve`etza tesichena mida`atkha.

---

` = Ayin
' = alef (when must appear)
ch = chet
kh = khaf


----------



## Eliyass

Thank you so much Origami, I appreciate your help. It's been 4 years that I have this song and I had no clue what it was about, and the lyrics were available nowhere. I never expected it to about tefilin. 
Have a nice day. 


Hopefully, someone can help me with the rest of the lyrics.


----------



## arielipi

second verse(first in the not bold part):

ya choker lev ukhlayot, tziva el-yedidim ( god investigates(=knows) heart and kidneys(=knows what the person desires and thinks), commanded (god) (some/our) friends [to].

lasum arba tzitziyot, al kanfey vegadim (put four tzitziyot on the four sides of the clothes).

lir'otam nir'ot ugluyot, ke'arba'ah edim (to see them visible and not hidden, as(=like) four witnesses).

kol mitzvotav ezkera ug(e)'ulat mitzrayim (all his commandments _ shall remember, and the saving in egypt)

mitzvat adonay bara me'irat enayim ( commandments god [it's inside] enlighten eyes)_


----------



## Eliyass

Thank you Ariel. You're of great help.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Eliyass here are forums dedicated to song lyrics translations just in case the mods close this thread up. 
http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/hebrew-lyrics-translation/
http://lyricstranslate.com/en/top-translations

Now I have questions.  Ori I noticed you omitted Nikarim B'shneihem from line 3 and V'eitza from line 4, but am having trouble figuring out what other meaning(s) they were rolled into.

Arieli what do you think about these changes to your translation? Just minor nit picks really:
Almighty searches the heart and inner parts, commandment to loved ones
To put four tassels on [the] sides of clothing garments
Visibly shown and revealed, like four witnesses
All his commandments I shall recall/remember, and redemption from Egypt
Hashem's pure commandments enlighten the eyes


----------



## arielipi

perfect! when i see hebrew and english i get puzzled abit, but if its only that or that, im fixed... thats why translating is hard for me. your fixation is perfect.


----------



## Eliyass

Thanks OsehAlyah. I wanted to use websites like the ones you showed me, but most of them require to create an account there before opening a topic. I asked for help here since I already have an account here. 
Thank you for your contribution. Your version is excellent.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Third Verse
More commanded us our King, many deeds
To put a sign upon our hands, four sections
Like a signature on our hearts, every living thing disappears from view
To bless on every tying knot, with uttering of the lips
Hashem's pure commandments enlighten the eyes

Any and all corrections are welcome


----------



## origumi

I suggest two small changes:


OsehAlyah said:


> More commanded us our King *of* many deeds
> To put a sign upon our hands, four sections
> Like a signature on our heart, *hidden from everybody's* view
> To bless on every tying knot, with uttering of the lips
> Hashem's pure commandments enlighten the eyes


----------



## Eliyass

Thanks , but can you also write the transliteration please?


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> I suggest two small changes:


Thank you origumi, as always fantastic input. I definitely had a little trouble with both of those.


----------

